# Hirsch Opens New Distribution Center



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

In an effort to accommodate new growth and better serve its customers, Hirsch opened a new distribution center in Jonesville, NC. The former distribution center was located in Elkin, NC. 

The new facility, operated by Mickey Vestal, director of operations, features increased square footage, an enhanced customer service department and a showroom that displays Hirsch’s most popular product lines such as Tajima and Kornit equipment. 

The picking and shipping of equipment and parts have been streamlined enabling Hirsch to provide faster delivery. The new location also offers hands-on screen printing training.

For more information go to: Embroidery Machine Sales and Apparel Decorating Solutions by Hirsch or contact Hirsch International at 800-394-4426; or email: [email protected].

About Hirsch International

Since its inception in 1968, Hirsch has recognized the value of partnering with customers. The company is dedicated to providing the best solutions for customers to start, grow, and diversify their business.

Offering Tajima embroidery equipment, Kornit direct-to-garment digital printers, MHM automatic screen printing equipment, Adelco textile dryers, Seit textile lasers, and Pulse Microsystems embroidery/ automation software, no other company has the power, expertise and resources of Hirsch International. 

The state-of-the-art Solution Studio is an example of our commitment to customers. It was created to help decorators make more money by expanding their business with additional decorating processes. The Studio also is a place decorators can come to learn about the latest decorating techniques, trends, and specialty applications such as multimedia and how to improve quality and efficiency. Let us help you find your next apparel decorating solution.


----------

